# Somewhat newbie



## karissa4191 (Feb 2, 2018)

I make cusomized wood signs, and do other stuff around the house. But for my wood signs I cut sand and stain them and then our vinyl down and paint them. I saw this and was wondering if it's any good ? It's the black and decker corded matrix. Tia









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only issue I see with it is it has a 3/8" chuck. If you used a larger drill bit such as 1/2" you would have to use a reduced shank drill bit. Those tend to slip wearing out both the bit and the chuck.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I think it's a neat idea for a multi-tool, and for $35 it might be worth trying. Looks like the attachments are each about $20-30 on Amazon. It's got 4 1/2 stars from 666 reviews. 
What do you use for making the signs now? You already have a router, I presume.


----------



## karissa4191 (Feb 2, 2018)

gj13us said:


> I think it's a neat idea for a multi-tool, and for $35 it might be worth trying. Looks like the attachments are each about $20-30 on Amazon. It's got 4 1/2 stars from 666 reviews.
> What do you use for making the signs now? You already have a router, I presume.


That's what I'm thinking I did who's look at some reviews of the tool on YouTube and everyone said nothing but good things about it. Right now I use a table saw but it's one of the compact ones so I can't cut a long piece of wood with it so for when I do have to cut a long piece I just use a regular saw and it's a pain and tiring haha 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Tia! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location - this helps us to help you, especially with location specific questions on wood movement, drying times, etc.

We'd love to see some of your work so post photos when you're able. You can post now if the photos are on your computer but you can't post a link to them, just upload to the server here.

David


----------



## karissa4191 (Feb 2, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Tia! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location - this helps us to help you, especially with location specific questions on wood movement, drying times, etc.
> 
> We'd love to see some of your work so post photos when you're able. You can post now if the photos are on your computer but you can't post a link to them, just upload to the server here.
> 
> David


Here are some of the boards I've done! Actually working on two right now!so I will send pictures of those when I'm done! And I live in Boise, Idaho.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karissa4191 (Feb 2, 2018)

I actually have a question! What would be the best thing to use to seal acrylic paint on wood before I put my stencil down? Last time I didn't seal it before I put my vinyl down I want any use chalk paint and painted over my stencil and pulled it up some of my paint on my board came up with it,

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking signs. On the rare occasion I use acrylic I seal it with clear Nitrocellulose lacquer.

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can you spell adventure?*

I noticed this sign and saw what I thought was a misspelling of the word adventure? :surprise2:


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> I noticed this sign and saw what I thought was a misspelling of the word adventure? :surprise2:


All I'm imagining is someone excitedly going to the dentist to pick up their dentures.


----------



## AndrewsEv (May 15, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> I noticed this sign and saw what I thought was a misspelling of the word adventure? :surprise2:


Welcome to the forum! Very nice work! I am impressed! You are well done! :vs_OMG:


----------



## screwdrivers2018 (Dec 4, 2019)

karissa4191 said:


> That's what I'm thinking I did who's look at some reviews of the tool on YouTube and everyone said nothing but good things about it. Right now I use a table saw but it's one of the compact ones so I can't cut a long piece of wood with it so for when I do have to cut a long piece I just use a regular saw and it's a pain and tiring haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




How do you use your table saw to make the signs? I saw your photos and they look like you used a router. They are very nice. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

